# Jack Koehler's New Alley Kat Slingshot



## Flatband

Well as everyone knows,I LOVE SLINGSHOTS! I also love getting stuff in the mail especially slingshot related items. The other day found a beautiful new slingshot in my mailbox courtesy of Jack Koehler. Super high quality materials and workmanship are Jack's trademark-along with a signature high polish finish. The slingshot itself is exceptional. It is designed for looped set-ups whether flat or tube and is a through the throat (TTT) shooter. Here's a picture of the new slingshot and also a video review of this wonderful frame. I hardly ever shoot tubes but with this slingshot they feel great. Looped flats or tubes,they both work great. Give Jack a call because these babies are not going to last. Great job Buddy!


----------



## Dayhiker

That's the cat's meow, Gary. Well designed. I especially like the adjustable pins, great idea. Nice little video, thanks.


----------



## treefork

Nice Gary. I want to see your collection live at the ECST 2014!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sweet!! I just got the king cat, super nice, extremely well made. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## harpersgrace

Great piece of kit there Gary, congrats. Video isnt bad either


----------



## Dr J

Masterly done by a master!


----------



## Beanflip

I really like that! Thanks for sharing Gary.


----------



## Beanflip

http://www.supershooting.com/Alley-Cat-page.html


----------



## Cjw

Just ordered one. ????


----------



## e~shot

Nice one FB. Gary you look much younger & smarter than before


----------



## M.J

That looks great!

I love Jack's stuff, all of his slingshots are top notch.

I still need a King Kat real bad...


----------



## Flatband

I now officially am in love with E-Shot. " You look younger and smarter Gary" I LOVE IRFAN! :king:


----------



## King Cat

Gary,
Thank you for your positive review of my latest slingshot the ALLLEY CAT. I can't think of a better place for a slingshot to be than in your collection. I'm sure Alley Cat number 5 will be very happy living out its life among so many other fantastic slingshots.

Jack Koehler


----------



## Flatband

Hey,no problem Jack. This bad boy is fun to shoot besides being great looking! Thanks again Bud and be safe. BTW the other slingshots in my collection made him feel right at home-threw him a little welcome to the club party! ( I am losing it now for sure!!!) :rofl:


----------



## Devoman

Sweet!


----------



## Cjw

Received my new Alley Cat from Jack Koehler , really a great slingshot . He gave me Alley Cat # 1 thank you Jack. It's really a well thought out slingshot. It's a must have. I have his King Cat and 2 Flat Cat Pros all fantastic shooters.????


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

well this is my first post to the forum. I'm glad to say that I just ordered an alley cat And can't wait get It in my hands.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

And love your book Mr.Koehler!


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

And love your book Mr.Koehler!


----------



## Beanflip

I was able to make a trade for the Alley Cat. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

i may sell my HTS its so good!


----------



## Metropolicity

I really want to order one but it's USA sales only. Guess I'll have to make my own...


----------



## NaturalFork

The adjustable finger\thumb braces is amazing. Such an awesome touch. I want one.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

i would love to hear other peoples bandset choices with the alley cat and flat cat pro


----------



## Cjw

I use looped tube bands from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults.


----------



## Underachiever

Cjw said:


> I use looped tube bands from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults.


Hi mate, would you mind to tell me where to purchase these looped tube bands? Have a nice day! Luke


----------



## Metropolicity

Ragpicker said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use looped tube bands from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, would you mind to tell me where to purchase these looped tube bands? Have a nice day! Luke
Click to expand...

You can make your own pretty easily.


----------



## Cjw

Just look up on Face Book Perfornance Catapults and leave message to Jim Harris what you want.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

i just put blue Sugru on #23's finger braces, and man oh man!


----------



## WATERLOGIC

Very clever, clean design - actually one of the best I ve seen so far.

Positive grip handle and the finger pegs (aside being a support for gangsta grip) minimise twist - roll . I also see a potential of adding snap on brace using the lanyard hole . Also a version with lower forks (for hammer) would be nice.

And last but not least - it looks like a well manufactured weapon i.e. it is also beautiful .

Where can I order one ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

WATERLOGIC said:


> Very clever, clean design - actually one of the best I ve seen so far.
> 
> Positive grip handle and the finger pegs (aside being a support for gangsta grip) minimise twist - roll . I also see a potential of adding snap on brace using the lanyard hole . Also a version with lower forks (for hammer) would be nice.
> 
> And last but not least - it looks like a well manufactured weapon i.e. it is also beautiful .
> 
> Where can I order one ?


Jack sells them on eBay.


----------



## WATERLOGIC

Can t find it on ebay ?

looks like it is being sold only in the US ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Here is the link http://bit.ly/1msQYt0.


----------



## WATERLOGIC

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Here is the link http://bit.ly/1msQYt0.


Thanks . Thiss is for FLAT CAT PRO - 75 $ is fair but shipping and import charges to Austria cca another

68 $ !?


----------



## oldmiser

Well now after seeing that I am sure I want to buy one~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Underachiever

Metropolicity said:


> Ragpicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use looped tube bands from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, would you mind to tell me where to purchase these looped tube bands? Have a nice day! Luke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can make your own pretty easily.
Click to expand...

thanks for your advise I´ll try this!!


----------

